# Someone should update the dictionaries...



## maddogg9019 (Jan 17, 2008)

because if you look up the word perfection you should see the Patriots as the number one definition!!!  . For the record I didn't join the bandwagon my father was a fan long before I was born and I followed once I started watching football.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 17, 2008)

WHOOOOOT WHOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!
:fiwo :woot :roon :app :dan :wnw :fiwo


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 17, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dorton (Jan 17, 2008)

:grno 
HAHAHA you guys crack me up.


----------



## Mike (Jan 17, 2008)

:mrgreen: :jes :lol:


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 17, 2008)

glad to see some fellow peter patriots (I think that's right) here's a nice link for you brady fans shows his career and yearly stats and shows how he ranks all time. he's now in the top 50 for several categories :-D 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/B/BradTo00.htm">http://www.pro-football-reference.com/p ... adTo00.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 20, 2008)

18-0 BABY AND ON TO THE SUPER BOWL :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jer723 (Feb 19, 2010)

Too bad the giants ended that little streak haha. NEW YORK GIANTTTTTS!!! lol

Jerry


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 19, 2010)

Who Dat?

We Dat!


New Orleans Saints---Superbowl 44 World Champions!!!


...JP


----------

